# Short note about setting the auger housing guard clearance (Honda HS828 tracked)



## CarlNH (Aug 22, 2015)

I went to set the clearance for the auger skids (HS828 TAS), but I noticed that I could not easily set the height to the middle (level) position -- the bottom of the auger housing is already flush to the ground even before the scraper and skids are attached and the skid height is set.

I did a little searching on this forum and elsewhere to determine whether there is a way to adjust something in the chassis, but it seems like there is not.

What I ended up doing is loosening all 10 of the auger housing bolts to finger loose, then setting my clearance (just under 1/4 inch between the ground and bottom of the scraper blade) with the auger housing loosely coupled to the chassis. Once the clearance was established, I tightened all the bolts securely.

Since all my previous experience was with wheeled snowblowers, I am guessing that I never noticed this issue before because the wheels allowed the chassis to tilt a bit to find the proper level no matter what the skid height is set to. 

The crawler tracks, on the other hand, serve to establish their own natural level plane, and if the auger scraper blade and skids extend below that plane, then setting the proper clearance for the auger housing guard will result in the crawler being subtly tilted upward.

It remains to be seen whether this will affect the traction in practice.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Let us know how it works.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Curious now that you're brought it up.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

If you are talking about the middle position of the auger height control (foot-operated lever), I found the same is true on mine. The middle position put the skids right on the ground (before I moved and adjusted them), and the far-down position literally preloads the front of the machine into the ground. I assumed it was that way so that folks with paved surfaces could scrape the driveway right down to the clearance bar. 

I may have to see if I can get a little more height out of mine by trying your method. I use it on gravel and grass and run with it in the 'travel' position at all times.


----------



## CarlNH (Aug 22, 2015)

wdb, correct, using the foot lever the only way I can easily set to the middle position (which is where the manual tells you to put it, for setting the clearance) is with the skids and scraper blade removed. Doing so puts the bottom of the auger housing flush with the ground.

With the skids and scraper blade installed and clearance set, the very front is tilted probably about half an inch upward compared to the "natural" level (approx 1/4 in clearance ground to bottom of blade, and of course the blade sticks out below the auger housing a bit -- probably at least another quarter inch vertically).

Only issue is what that might do to the traction. I will find out this winter


----------

